# Ayuda para traducir de lenguaje microC a lenguaje ensamblador



## Santy182 (Ene 31, 2011)

Hola que tal a todos los miembros del foro, espero todo vaya bien con sus proyectos.

He abierto este tema con la intención de encontrar algun colega que me pueda ayudar a traducir un programa de microC a ensamblador.

Resulta que el programa es para programar unos PIC's para controlar un transmisor y receptor de RF. Todo bien hasta ahi, el problema radica en que aquí su servidor (yo) sólo conozco y programo en ensamblador. Por lo tanto les agradecería si alguien me pudiera echar la mano para decirme como traducir este código.

El código se encuentra en este link, con los siguientes títulos:
--Programa del MICRO TX
--Programa del MICRO RX

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Comunicación_inalámbrica_entre_PICs

Por su atención y su pronta ayuda les agradezco.

Saludos desde México.


----------



## gzaloprgm (Ene 31, 2011)

Es relativamente sencillo: Te hago un pseudocódigo:

Transmisor:
- Inicializa las comunicaciones a 2400bps
- Manda 10101010 por la USART
- Manda el dato (valores de los pulsadores) 8 veces
- Repite desde el paso 2

Receptor:
- Inicializa las comunicaciones a 2400bps
- Cada vez que se recibe un byte:
- Si es un 10101010, el próximo es el BYTE0
- Si no, Guardar el byte entrante en el lugar correspondiente
- Si llegamos al byte4, Si los 4 bytes son iguales, cambia el valor del puerto

Un saludo,
Gonzalo


----------



## Santy182 (Ene 31, 2011)

Pues ahora que lo pones asi, parece que sí.
Voy a chekar que puedo hacer.
Gracias Gonzalo.

Sin embargo, quisiera llenarme de varias respuestas para tomar las decisiones correctas.
Por fa, sigan hechándome la mano.

Santy...


----------

